# [EVDL] Cost Effective EV



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice car, great that you are having your EV grin back!
Anybody know which company was converting cars from Penn Valley?
I bought a truck last month that was converted for the city of
Santa Rosa CA and according to the description (I did not measure it)
it has a 11" GE motor which is coupled to the automatic gearbox of
the Ford Ranger truck.
20 +2 GC batteries (2 as aux battery) for 120V system and EV100
controller....
Next month I will take a closer look and fix the controller
(it is throwing an error, should be fixable)
and start driving it... Very cost effective way to get a newish EV! 


Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Mike Beem
Sent: Monday, April 02, 2012 9:27 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Cost Effective EV

One of the EV's for sale that Bruce listed today could possibly be an
easy starter EV for someone looking to get started.
The link is http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2850425193.html
I would guess that this was done by Solar Electric, because the donor,
configuration, and components are exactly what I found in my current
daily driver, http://www.evalbum.com/4181 , which I bought as a
"project" (I was looking for one with a GE motor) and did the easiest
re-conversion on that I have done yet. Forty CALB 100Ah LiFPo4 batteries
and miniBms, a new Russco charger I found on the Tradin' Post for $300,
and I am driving an EV that has great handling, reasonable speed and
acceleration, good energy economy, and a 40-50 mile range for $10000
total.
MIchael B
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120401/f176e048/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

When I saw this ad I thought, except for what looks like four dings 
on the hood right above the Ford emblem, the body and paint were 
in wonderful shape. The EV reminded me of the Escort Wagon I bought 
to keep in the SF Bay area
http://brucedp.150m.com/escort/

It was converted by a LA, CA converter Green Motor Works (I believe
they are defunct). Since I already had my S-10 Blazer (a Solar 
Electric conversion), my plan was to do some improvements to make 
the Escort more sell-able. Then put it up for sale here in the SF 
area rather than have it shipped back to LA to be sold (the CALSTART
money ran out when the PIVCO program ended, and Green Motor Works 
was closing it's (formerly) Alameda NAS Hangar 20 shop. 

While I waited for the EV to sell, I did some pack, and Zivan NG5
charger testing on it to report to the evdl.

Originally, I bought the Escort with a T-105 pack. The upgrades I 
paid to have done were: replace the dead pack with US125's, put 
Goodyear GLS Invicta LRR (Low Rolling Resistance) tires on it, and 
run a 6 gauge cable pair from the pack to the rear of the interior 
with an SB50 connector. I used that connection to charge with a 
Zivan NG5.

Green Motor Works' configuration was interesting:
-GE motor with a fan enabled by a thermal coupler (only turned on
when hot)
-Curtis 1221B
-K&W BC-20 charger (one step away from a bad-boy charger)
-dual Sevcon DC2DC, ran when the ignition was on and their outputs were
in parallel. That dual DC2DC ran very well, so no aux 12V battery was
needed

I was able to sell the Escort for what it cost me. Like most of what 
EV stuff I sold off in the past, I never planned to make a profit, only
break even. In this case, I got a good deal on a fine EV conversion,
and sold it for that cost + the upgrades + misc. fees (a wash).

The man that bought it really liked it, as it was his daily driver to
the then Deer Creek hp site. Later, that site was spun off as Agilent, 
later sold again, and now is owned by Tesla

I had requested some of the original outlets be put in at that site as
Deer Creek was one of many hp sites I maintained hp severs at. When I 
arrive onsite, I would see his Escort plugged into the outlets I had 
put in. 

One time, after I had completed my work, I spent a few moments yakking 
with the new owner before I was off to another call. Last I had talked
to him, he still owned it, but his son liked the EV so much his son 
would not give it back, and drives it to College all the time. His son 
said it was a good babe' magnet/date-mobile with plenty of seating for
his bud's when they went cruisin'.


http://brucedp11.150m.com/evse11/evse-ca-pa-tesla-20110604-001-m.jpg
The above image was taken less than a year ago when I briefly visited 
the site. All my old outlets in the back parking lot had been removed,
and several Clipper Creek EVSE (shown) were installed in front (btw - 
they're for Tesla owners use only)
http://www.recargo.com/sites/1702


{brucedp.150m.com}


-


> Mike Beem wrote:
> > One of the EV's for sale that Bruce listed today could possibly be an
> > easy
> > starter EV for someone looking to get started.
> ...


----------

